#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  >  Вкусный чай на работе

## Homa Brut

Очень люблю пить различные чаи. Но на работе приходится довольствоваться обычным ахмадом в пакетиках. Ни времени, ни возможности заваривать хороший чай нет. И вот недавно купил на монгольском рынке неплохой монгольский чай в пакетиках "Угэдэй хан". 3 в 1 -зеленый чай, молоко+сливки, соль. Очень вкусно, а для пакетированного чая просто выше всяких похвал. Рекомендую всем в рабочих, походных и прочих условиях при нехватке времени!

http://www.khaantea.ru/index2.php?PH...ce0da799fcd538

----------

Кузьмич (29.07.2009), Марица (31.07.2009), Михаил Макушев (29.07.2009)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

Похожий  чай  я  покупал  когда   был  в Монголии , именно  такой  вижу  впервые .Качество  реально  хорошее , но  настоящий  грузинский  чай  сваренный  по рецепту  монгольской кухни -вот настоящий  чай  кочевника.

----------

Марица (31.07.2009)

----------


## Homa Brut

> Похожий  чай  я  покупал  когда   был  в Монголии , именно  такой  вижу  впервые .Качество  реально  хорошее , но  настоящий  грузинский  чай  сваренный  по рецепту  монгольской кухни -вот настоящий  чай  кочевника.


Это вариант для тех ситуаций когда нет времени готовить " настоящий чай кочевника" :Smilie:  А вообще, для "настоящего чая кочевника" по-монгольски нужен монгольский (не грузинский, индийский, китайский!) плиточный чай, мука, сливочное масло, молоко, соль. Все это нужно варить (не просто заваривать!) причем в 2 этапа! Вообщем, процедура, требующая времени. Явно не на рабочем месте  :Smilie:  А для работы и подобных ситуаций когда нет времени "Угэдэй хан" очень даже ничего! Особенно если туда добавить при заварке листочек саган-дали (кто был в Бурятии, знает что это такое)! Очень вкусно!  :Smilie:

----------

Этэйла (29.07.2009)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> Это вариант для тех ситуаций когда нет времени готовить " настоящий чай кочевника" А вообще, для "настоящего чая кочевника" по-монгольски нужен монгольский (не грузинский, индийский, китайский!) плиточный чай, мука, сливочное масло, молоко, соль. Все это нужно варить (не просто заваривать!) причем в 2 этапа! Вообщем, процедура, требующая времени. Явно не на рабочем месте  А для работы и подобных ситуаций когда нет времени "Угэдэй хан" очень даже ничего! Особенно если туда добавить при заварке листочек саган-дали (кто был в Бурятии, знает что это такое)! Очень вкусно!


Вообще  чай,  как  растение  в  Монголии  не  растет  по  климатическим  условиям , раньше  монголы  пили  только КИТАЙСКИЙ зелёный  или  байховый чай.А  грузинский зелёный  чай  монголы  попробовали  только  в  послевоенное  время , и  он  им  так  понравился , что  они  поголовно  отказались  от  китайского  чая  и  перешли  именно на ГРУЗИНСКИЙ ЗЕЛЁНЫЙ  ЧАЙ.В  советское время  Монголия  была  самым  большим  потребителем грузинского  зеленого чая ,но  в  настоящее  время  монголы  в  большинстве  пьют   опять  китайский  зеленый чай : грузинский  очень  дорог и  дефицитен.А в  плитках  зеленый  китайский  чай  был  еще  во  времена  Чингисхана.

----------

Tiop (29.07.2009), Кузьмич (29.07.2009)

----------


## Шавырин

Ноmа Вrut спасибо за инфу! Обязательно попробую.
Но,что-то мне подсказывает,что тема опять перетечет в "чайно-гламурную распальцовку" :Smilie:

----------

Homa Brut (29.07.2009), Читтадхаммо (29.07.2009)

----------


## Этэйла

Homa Brut, а где прдают? 
Шавырин, хорош тоже флудить, и так уже на всех буддийских форумах ото всех взрыв мозга произошол, надо всем остановится и попить чайку

----------


## Этэйла

Homa Brut замечу что трава саган даля,а по-научному Рододендрон Адамса - чудесное дальневосточное растение и так для работы "вставляет", безо всяких зеленых чаев в добавлении, чет еще припоминаю карагана гривастая там тоже произрастает...
Да там вообще все травы целебные, только многие их там собирают "особенно"т.е. в определенные дни, чтоб они приносили пользу для человека.

----------

Михаил Макушев (29.07.2009), Читтадхаммо (29.07.2009)

----------


## Homa Brut

> Homa Brut, а где прдают? 
> Шавырин, хорош тоже флудить, и так уже на всех буддийских форумах ото всех взрыв мозга произошол, надо всем остановится и попить чайку


Я первый раз купил этим летом в Улан-Баторе, рынок Рынок Нараан-тул. Потом приехал домой. И хорошенько побродя по Центральному рынку Иркутска у монгольских торговцев обнаружил такой же чай. В Интернете тоже можно заказать.  :Smilie:

----------


## Homa Brut

> Homa Brut замечу что трава саган даля,а по-научному Рододендрон Адамса - чудесное дальневосточное растение и так для работы "вставляет", безо всяких зеленых чаев в добавлении, чет еще припоминаю карагана гривастая там тоже произрастает...
> Да там вообще все травы целебные, только многие их там собирают "особенно"т.е. в определенные дни, чтоб они приносили пользу для человека.


Да, у саган-дали очень мощные тонизирующие свойства, покруче кофе. Действует может и не так быстро как кофе, но зато долго и сильно. Поэтому важно не переборщить, а то сердечко подсадить можно. На чашку не более одного листика! На небольшой заварник можно 3-4 где то.

----------

Марица (31.07.2009), Этэйла (29.07.2009)

----------


## Homa Brut

> Вообще  чай,  как  растение  в  Монголии  не  растет  по  климатическим  условиям , раньше  монголы  пили  только КИТАЙСКИЙ зелёный  или  байховый чай.А  грузинский зелёный  чай  монголы  попробовали  только  в  послевоенное  время , и  он  им  так  понравился , что  они  поголовно  отказались  от  китайского  чая  и  перешли  именно на ГРУЗИНСКИЙ ЗЕЛЁНЫЙ  ЧАЙ.В  советское время  Монголия  была  самым  большим  потребителем грузинского  зеленого чая ,но  в  настоящее  время  монголы  в  большинстве  пьют   опять  китайский  зеленый чай : грузинский  очень  дорог и  дефицитен.А в  плитках  зеленый  китайский  чай  был  еще  во  времена  Чингисхана.


Я честно говоря не знаю где произрастает тот чай, что пьют монголы. И чай ли это вообще.  Выглядит плиточный монгольский чай весьма специфично, я не уверен на 100% что его вообще можно отнести к тому что мы привыкли называть словом "чай". Наверно это к специалистам по ботанике надо.  :Smilie:  Рискну предположить, что это смесь китайского зеленого чая и местных трав.  Выглядит он не очень привлекательно- эдакий кирпич прессованных листьев, пеньков и еще не пойми чего. Моя жена вообще вначале отказывалась его пить пока я его не сварил по монгольским рецептам с мукой, сливочным маслом, молоком и солью. Вот тогда ей понравился его необычный вкус. А чай это или нет в строгом понимании этого слова - это уж я не знаю. Но такого вкуса не дает не грузинский, ни индийский, никакой другой чай. Получается уже нечто другое.

PS По поводу грузинского чая. Монголы вынуждены были в советское время пить грузинский чай, поставлявшийся им Большим братом СССР. Хто б им дал экспортировать чай из маоистского Китая?!  И сейчас бывая в Монголии не очень то замечал любви монголов к грузинскому чаю. Может только в качестве ностальгии по социалистическому прошлому у кого то и есть такое  :Smilie:

----------


## Aleksey L.

черный листовой и листик смородинного куста - тоже ничего, правда, никакой экзотики

----------


## Михаил Макушев

> Очень люблю пить различные чаи. Но на работе приходится довольствоваться обычным ахмадом в пакетиках. Ни времени, ни возможности заваривать хороший чай нет. И вот недавно купил на монгольском рынке неплохой монгольский чай в пакетиках "Угэдэй хан". 3 в 1 -зеленый чай, молоко+сливки, соль.


А соль зачем?

----------


## Homa Brut

> А соль зачем?


Соль особый вкус предает этому чаю. Вообще, если говорить о настоящем монгольском чае, то монголы в степи им согревались и уталяли голод. Поэтому там и мука и масло сливочное. Наверно и в соли какой то смысл имеется. Кочевники просто так бы не стали ее добавлять. А сейчас это просто вкусно  :Smilie:

----------

Михаил Макушев (29.07.2009)

----------


## Tiop

> эдакий кирпич прессованных листьев, пеньков и еще не пойми чего.


У меня такой "кирпич" китайского чёрного пуэра какого-то супер сорта в шкафу лежит, прибыл непосредственно из Китая (чай на вкус больше всего напоминает отвар из древесной стружки) , это стандартная форма его "фасовки".

----------


## Homa Brut

> У меня такой "кирпич" китайского чёрного пуэра какого-то супер сорта в шкафу лежит, прибыл непосредственно из Китая (чай на вкус больше всего напоминает отвар из древесной стружки) , это стандартная форма его "фасовки".


Не, пу эр -  это пу эр. Совсем другое. Кстати, пу эр мне тоже нравится. Я пил черный, говорят еще зеленый пу эр есть. Не знаю, как насчет "отвара из древесной стружки", я такого не пил  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): Но вкус интересный.

P.S. А монгольский, кстати, вот так выглядит в кирпиче

----------


## Юй Кан

О соли, просто навскидку нашёл подтверждение осевшего в памяти:



> Однако полностью отказываться от подсаливания пищи не нужно. Современные исследования доказывают – жить без соли невозможно. Дефицит NaCl опасен для здоровья ничуть не меньше, чем избыток. Установлено, что дневная норма потребления соли составляет 5 – 6 г. Ее составляющие – натрий (до 40%) и хлор (до 60%) поддерживают и регулируют водно-солевой баланс. Поваренная соль связывает воду (всего 1 г справляется со 100 мл – а это полстакана). И это важнейшая с точки зрения физиологии способность соли. Солевая нехватка грозит обезвоживанием. Кроме того, ионы хлора служат исходным материалом для образования соляной кислоты, благодаря которой пища переваривается. Ионы натрия также участвуют в процессе пищеварения, стимулируя активность различных энзимов. А еще соль обеспечивают своевременную доставку клеткам глюкозы – универсального топлива. 
> http://www.newizv.ru/health/news/2009-03-31/107307/


И о заваривании чая: буквально в выходные -- из ТВ, что, мол, заваривать зелёный чай нужно мало того что в два захода, так ещё и не крутым кипятком, а при 95° С, т.е. когда первые буруны идут. А иначе якобы много чего полезного в оном чае гибнет.
Слушал и думал: это надо на электрочайник ещё и градусник с сигналом ставить, иначе -- пущай гибнет! %) Особенно -- на работе, когда сплошь и рядом бывает не до сострадания _ко всему_ полезному.  :Smilie:

----------


## Аньезка

> И вот недавно купил на монгольском рынке неплохой монгольский чай в пакетиках "Угэдэй хан".


А монгольский рынок - это где? В Монголии?  :Smilie:

----------


## Homa Brut

> А монгольский рынок - это где? В Монголии?


Ага, Нараан-тул в Улан-Баторе.  :Smilie:

----------


## Аньезка

> Ага, Нараан-тул в Улан-Баторе.


Вот те раз. Сидеть нам, значит, мАсковским, на Ахмаде.  :Cool:

----------


## Homa Brut

> Вот те раз. Сидеть нам, значит, мАсковским, на Ахмаде.


Не, вы на ссылочку кликните в первом моем посте.   :Smilie:  У вас в Москве тоже продают. Можно заказать по нету а может и в магазинах есть. Скорей всего даже.  В Москве, по-моему вообще все есть.  :Wink:  Я ж говорю, приехал домой, побродил по родному Центральному рынку Иркутска  и точно такой же нашел.  :Smilie:

----------

Аньезка (29.07.2009)

----------


## Aleksey L.

> А соль зачем?


соль добавляет качества "поддержания", элемент земли 
как и молоко - охлаждает жар и приводит "три доши" к баллансу.
вода омывает внутренности, питая клетки, не давая им усохнуть. 

ахмад хоть и неплох, он все же слишком ...английский, что ли. 
лучше бюджетный листовой майксий брать, он менее терпкий и сохраняет "влагу в теле" дольше.

----------

Homa Brut (30.07.2009), Марица (31.07.2009)

----------


## Aleksey L.

кроме обычной соли есть еще "черная соль", морская соль, каменная соль. 
также используются в "алхимических нуждах" )

----------


## andrewp

Зеленого Пуэра нет. есть сырой (шэн) и готовый (шу)

----------


## Homa Brut

> Зеленого Пуэра нет. есть сырой (шэн) и готовый (шу)


Я тоже сам не видел, но слышал что есть. Надо поспрашивать в магазинах.

----------


## andrewp

я не говорил, что я его не видел 8-)
я его в основном и пью. у меня сейчас есть шу и шэн Синхайской фабрики урожая прошлого года и 11 летний рассыпной пуэр от CNNP.

----------

